
Support for extension sideloading on Firefox has ended - KeithBrink
https://blog.mozilla.org/addons/2020/03/10/support-for-extension-sideloading-has-ended/
======
Causality1
Seems like a poor choice of vocabulary. "Sideloading" traditionally refers to
an action taken deliberately by users to install programs or extensions that
don't come from a storefront or other centralized repository.

